# Is It Me, Or Is There More Ads On YouTube?



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 7, 2017)

The title says it all. Has YouTube been plagued with more annoying ads than it used to be, or have I just been oblivious?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

I feel the same, Youtube is very slowly dieing
Youtube is not profitable for Google so enjoy it while it last.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I feel the same, Youtube is very slowly dieing
> Youtube is not profitable for Google so enjoy it while it last.


And, once it's gone, how do I listen to music or watch funny videos?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> And, once it's gone, how do I listen to music or watch funny videos?


You will be forced to watch my streaming service which will have two ads and the videos will refuse to play with adblocks. :V?


----------



## Renan Azure (Jun 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> And, once it's gone, how do I listen to music or watch funny videos?


What if Daily Motion took over as that form of media? xD

Well, I guess I never really considered how big YouTube would eventually get, but back when I first started using YT, the YT community seemed a bit closer and it really felt like it'd be around for a long time. And, uh, not change. Or change the way it did.

I dunno. I'm rambling! Maybe MTV will start playing music again or something.


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2017)

It seems way, way more commercial than when it started.I very much loved the early days. I still use it mainly for certain obscure music, old cartons and quirky old TV shows...not sure what else is out there,that competes with it, in those aspects. But have never really watched what one would call 'You Tube Stars', and such.

But those ads...ouch. I really hate ads. Don't watch TV, that being one reason, and now, to have them there too sucks.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 7, 2017)

Simo said:


> It seems way, way more commercial than when it started.


It was a free ballpark back in the day, a funny guy who was okay with the Sony vegas editor went places.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 7, 2017)

Simo said:


> It seems way, way more commercial than when it started.I very much loved the early days. I still use it mainly for certain obscure music, old cartons and quirky old TV shows...not sure what else is out there,that competes with it, in those aspects. But have never really watched what one would call 'You Tube Stars', and such.
> 
> But those ads...ouch. I really hate ads. Don't watch TV, that being one reason, and now, to have them there too sucks.


Yeah. I'm starting to get really sick of any video longer than 5 minutes getting interrupted by a friggin video... 
BTW... Is your footer like a stab at me?


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> It was free ballpark back in the day, a funny guy who was okay with the Sony vegas editor went places.



Yeah, it's almost too slick, in ways. But maybe something new will come along. 

I think the first step in its demise was when Google took it over. I've never really known what to make of Google...and yet, somehow, I have never really 'trusted' it, like it some kind of evilplan


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 7, 2017)

The ads are everywhere...they've made their way onto facebook so if you want to watch a little video they have ads play right in the middle and i agree they're there much vigorously...it sucks and it makes me (atleast) not want to use it...but alas i love youtube


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 7, 2017)

Simo said:


> Yeah, it's almost too slick, in ways. But maybe something new will come along.
> 
> I think the first step in its demise was when Google took it over. I've never really known what to make of Google...and yet, somehow, I have never really 'trusted' it, like it some kind of evilplan


Google is Big Brother. Dontcha know?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 7, 2017)

MsRavage said:


> The ads are everywhere...they've made their way onto facebook so if you want to watch a little video they have ads play right in the middle and i agree they're there much vigorously...it sucks and it makes me (atleast) not want to use it...but alas i love youtube


Yeah... I'd die without watching my favorite YouTubers...


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Yeah. I'm starting to get really sick of any video longer than 5 minutes getting interrupted by a friggin video...
> BTW... Is your footer like a stab at me?



No, I just like to tease foxes, is all!  And in RPs, it's funny, I have had 4 foxes, now, over the years, who have wanted to be transformed into skunks...odd, in relation to all other species  Maybe I'll make a YouTube video on this no doubt scientifically proven fact that foxes really wannabe skunks!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 7, 2017)

Simo said:


> No, I just like to tease foxes, is all!  And in RPs, it's funny, I have had 4 foxes, now, over the years, who have wanted to be transformed into skunks...odd, in relation to all other species  Maybe I'll make a YouTube video on this no doubt scientifically proven fact that foxes really wannabe skunks!


Heh... Skunks? They ok. I like foxes because they're dogs that are cat-like. :3


----------



## SunRaisen (Jun 7, 2017)

Its true.
I'm already sick of watching the commercials for that movie [The Mummy]


----------



## Saiko (Jun 8, 2017)

Has AdBlock stopped working on YouTube or something? I thought everyone used that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 8, 2017)

AdBlock and NoScript on Firefox ftw. <3


----------



## Pyruus (Jun 8, 2017)

It could be related to earlier in the year, when Wall Street Journal showed an offensive video that had an "ad" on it. As a result, all these sponsers pulled out, saying that they didn't want to support a racist platform. In reality, the video was demonetized years ago, and the ad was photoshopped on. 
What I'm getting at is, maybe they all feel bad or something?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 9, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I feel the same, Youtube is very slowly dieing
> Youtube is not profitable for Google so enjoy it while it last.



google has enough money to fund WW1 and WW2 all over again i don't think they care 

Bugatti is the same VW operates on a massive loss per car but they don't really seem to care


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 9, 2017)

i don't mind watching a 30 second spot for car insurance before watching a 20 minute movie review. i don't even mind ad breaks in the middle of a 2 hour Let's Play. -But what i DO mind is unskippable ads before a 10 second clip of two kittens playing, ham-fisted promotions spliced into bite-sized podcasts, banner ads that cover subtitles, sitting through a 2 minute ad before a click-bait bullshit videos that doesn't even deliver the "unbelievable fact" i came to learn or, oh, i dunno...having to sit through a minute long trailer for a video game (that shows nothing)...before watching a 20 second gameplay teaser for literally THE SAME FUCKiNG GAME!



-AlphaLupi said:


> uBlock Origin


Best part about uBlock is that i can whitelist all my _favorite_ YouTube channels so i can still support the content i like and give fuck-all to the click-bait garbage i always get suckered into watching.


----------



## Angellothefox (Jun 9, 2017)

I remeber a time where I think the only adds you got was those one that popped up during the videos. But you could easyily say goodbye to them by clicking the small arrow down.
It was a simple way to get away from advertisments by just going on YouTube since they had hardly any adds exept that little annoying one that popped up but it was small enough to deal with.

Nowthey seem to be everywhere and it is very annoying. You have adverts that you can skip which is alright but the advertising people have cottoned on to it and before you can even skip the advert is over.
Then they is those anoying advertisments thanks to google inventing google add.
These are the advertisments that you can not even skip and it even likes to tell you you can not skip which really make me mad.

Adverts on YouTubers videos are annoying too. Sure paid YouTubers advertise at the end of there videos to get some bread in there jar but at least you can skip or come out of the video.
Take Cardicurus for example, his videos would have been great if it was not for the adverts coming up each video you watch which puts me as a viwer off watching his content. Why would I spend all my time watching each new advert from a new video when I can find videos with limited or no adverts.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't think there are more ads, but there are more ads that you can't skip than the skip ones which are annoying. 

As for Dailymotion, I'm not a fan of that either. Sometimes there are glitches with the ads of the video which forces me to refresh.


----------



## Jipotley (Jun 17, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> And, once it's gone, how do I listen to music or watch funny videos?



soundcloud


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 17, 2017)

Only time I ever get Ad's on YouTube is when I'm on my phone. 

Using a combination of uBlock Origin and a custom script solution, that takes care of all the ad's for me and makes for a much better viewing experience. Only downside is some 4K videos that are slightly larger than the 4K resolution (like 5-10 pixels larger) actually declare as 5K and the player stutters slightly, so that's for a future update I reckon.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 25, 2017)

Julyne said:


> I'm also annoyed by advertising on YouTube


Especially when you get stuck with an ad longer than 30 seconds that you can't skip!


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm one of the few who decided to subscribe to YouTube Red.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 16, 2017)

Don't have YouTube Red in my part of the world, although probably would not subscribe.
As for add’s they do have a function being they help pay for the service. 
Although I don't like being forced to sit through a 4 minutes plus add. Thought I had read somewhere that YouTube was trying to move to adds where you cannot skip would not be much longer than 30 seconds. For channels I subscribe too or channels that have worthwhile content I will endeavour to let the add’s play through so they get there half a cent for x many thousands of views.


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 17, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Don't have YouTube Red in my part of the world, although probably would not subscribe.
> As for add’s they do have a function being they help pay for the service.
> Although I don't like being forced to sit through a 4 minutes plus add. Thought I had read somewhere that YouTube was trying to move to adds where you cannot skip would not be much longer than 30 seconds. For channels I subscribe too or channels that have worthwhile content I will endeavour to let the add’s play through so they get there half a cent for x many thousands of views.


Yeah I can understand this. I mean the reason I rounded up getting it is because of music. Also it allows for it to run in the background on a phone.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Sep 17, 2017)

People still watch TV? o3o?


----------



## DylanM40 (Sep 17, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> People still watch TV? o3o?


Yeah to play games and watch movies. Netflix is a thing now.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 17, 2017)

...what ads?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2017)

Not just YouTube, but the entire fucking Internet is just one big advertising service now. Fortunately, there are ad-blockers, and I use no less than two at a time.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 17, 2017)

There are ads everywhere... even on Bowmasters... >~<


----------



## Dongding (Sep 17, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> ...what ads?
> View attachment 21679


Which ad-blocker do you use? I've been paying for Avast since it's on my phone as well as my home computer. The free ones are probably just as good from what I can tell.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 17, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Which ad-blocker do you use? I've been paying for Avast since it's on my phone as well as my home computer. The free ones are probably just as good from what I can tell.


*uBlock*. It's the best one, really - completely free, open-source, very lightweight, and unlike majority of other ad-blockers, doesn't turn a blind eye on particular ad sources by default (yes, I'm looking at you, AdBlock :I).

The second extension on a screenshot is *Disconnect*, and I'll highly recommend to install it too - it doesn't block ads directly, but it protects you from all the cookie analyzers and data collectors that snitch your search results to the advertisers (so, you won't get bombarded by ads telling you to buy a brand new wristwatch whenever you google some info on time measures or something).


----------



## Dongding (Sep 17, 2017)

Kk muchos thanks. :3


----------



## redhusky (Sep 23, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> AdBlock and NoScript on Firefox ftw. <3


*HIGH FIVE*

I wouldn't know, I just got used to blocking them. As someone who grew up with the rise of internet, ads used to be toxic in forms of both content shown and security leaks. I totally understand that sites need the rev to survive and was willing tolerate them but at the time the ad providers' and site admins' attitude was "It's on YOU and YOU need to take better care of your comp and if something gets installed that's YOUR problem." And I finally installed ad block and never looked back.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 23, 2017)

redhusky said:


> *HIGH FIVE*
> 
> I wouldn't know, I just got used to blocking them. As someone who grew up with the rise of internet, ads used to be toxic in forms of both content shown and security leaks. I totally understand that sites need the rev to survive and was willing tolerate them but at the time the ad providers' and site admins' attitude was "It's on YOU and YOU need to take better care of your comp and if something gets installed that's YOUR problem." And I finally installed ad block and never looked back.


Ever since the news of Firefox saying they were going to deal with "fake news", I've moved to Pale Moon. I fucking despise platforms that manipulate what people look at and search for.

Pale Moon is pretty much the same as Firefox, without search results being squandered and messed with.


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't think youtube will die without something else taking it's place. There are more commercials now than there was but it's still 
not as many or as long as TV commercials. Also you can skip most of the longer ones after like 5 seconds.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 22, 2017)

YouTube has to make money some how to pay for it. 

There has been some talk about adds that run for more than 30 seconds that you can not skip. That people loose intrest in what is being advertised if it goes over the 30 seconds. 

The whole advertising model YouTube is currently using seems to be in disarray (add apocalypse) and is desperate need of a considered approach rather than the kneejurk reaction approach that it looks like is presently happening.


----------



## ArtVulpine (Dec 4, 2017)

I've see some of these ads where you can't skip them, although they're more like 15 seconds for now. I have actually seen an increase in ads lately, but I chalk it up to the holidays.


----------



## Simo (Dec 4, 2017)

It's gotten really bad, especially those 15 and 30 second ones you can't skip. And during the Virginia Gov. race this fall, ouch...I'd even get these _very_ annoying political ones. It's especially irritating, when you wanna look up some music, and instead, are blasted by bloviating politicians!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 4, 2017)

Heh, at this point, adverts on YouTube is the least of our issues....


----------



## Simo (Dec 4, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, at this point, adverts on YouTube is the least of our issues....



True, soon we won't just have spam on the forums, but actual posts that _are_ ads, we must suffer through! That is, if we can even _get_ to the forums, given the effects of striking down net neutrality...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Dec 4, 2017)

Simo said:


> True, soon we won't just have spam on the forums, but actual posts that _are_ ads, we must suffer through! That is, if we can even _get_ to the forums, given the effects of striking down net neutrality...


I'm already having issues with playing YouTube videos, even at 480 or 360p. I'm pretty sure this is because of losing Net Neutrality.


----------



## 134 (Dec 5, 2017)

I've got the problem that my adblocker just can't block some adverts anymore on yt! (I'm using uBlock origin)


----------



## Open_Mind (Dec 5, 2017)

The adblockers were probably bought by the google and the YT advertisers.

Is there really no alternate way to access this content??


----------



## TheOutedFurry (Jan 5, 2018)

On more then one computer there has been more ads. Two to three non skipable pre videos ads 50% of the time. So I use ad block xd


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 5, 2018)

Google recently announced their new ads policy and plans about it, so that might be the thing. I'm personally ok with some ads, but them unskippable ones with extremely high sound volumes are really annoying and should be blocked.


----------



## TheOutedFurry (Jan 5, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> Google recently announced their new ads policy and plans about it, so that might be the thing. I'm personally ok with some ads, but them unskippable ones with extremely high sound volumes are really annoying and should be blocked.


Yea. Or the 10 minutes unskipple pillow ad that playes for my dad a lot. Thanks Google!


----------



## Kebechet (Jan 5, 2018)

Try switching browsers. I use Brave to view Youtube and listen to music. It's a lightweight browser with ad blocking/some script blocking built into it. It makes for a much cleaner experience than Firefox, now that they've removed support for Adblock Plus.


----------



## TheOutedFurry (Jan 5, 2018)

Kebechet said:


> Try switching browsers. I use Brave to view Youtube and listen to music. It's a lightweight browser with ad blocking/some script blocking built into it. It makes for a much cleaner experience than Firefox, now that they've removed support for Adblock Plus.


Okay. I will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 11, 2018)

I cannot say for sure for the nail in the head, I rarely watch it and as of today havent had to many or non at all ads hit me. But that's not just the rainfall, on other sites Ive been seeing a load of ads, mainly more like a sewer back up on social media and other hub sites to say.


----------



## Ginza (Jan 11, 2018)

I don't use ad block, but have noticed an increased amount. However, I don't mind it tbh


----------

